# Barrel puker prop with sump pump help



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has built a barrel puker with a sump pump and if you have please post pics.I have an old sump pump used for draining my pool and figured it would work perfectly.I just don't know how to build the structure since the tube would need to start in the barrel and up through the puker's mouth.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Assuming this is a submersible pump, it should be pretty easy to do. Just run the appropriately sized tube through the prop and out of the mouth. Make sure that any surfaces around the outlet (the prop's mouth) can handle getting wet. If the output of the pump is greater than you need for the puker, place a small clamp on the tubing to restrict the flow. You can also use an inline valve to regulate the flow. If your pump is not a submersible type and uses a tube at the inlet, don't restrict the inlet tube. You'll starve the pump and cause damage to the impeller. If the prop is going to use a barrel, place the liquid reservior inside the barrel and run the outlet tube through a hole in the side - this will keep the tube out of sight. Lining the lower half of the barrel with a plastic sheet that guides the liquid back into the reservior will help keep the pump from running dry.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just may have one of those too, come to mention it. Interesting......


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I built one several years ago with a submersible sump pump. I ran the outlet tube from the pump up the inside of the barrel to where the figure grabbed hold of the barrel, up the arm and into the head thru the neck. I worked like a charm.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Sweet prop Dave of The Dead, it looks great and should help me out


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great looking prop Dave. The stream of water looks to be coming out at a good rate. When shopping for a pump that puts out the amount of pressure necessary, what would you recommend? I don't want a trickle effect, I want it to look like he's puking a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Shouldn't the motor turn off and on for the full effect?


----------

